

More, better, faster: UX design for startups - mrsierrakilo
http://www.cooper.com/journal/2011/03/more_better_faster_ux_design.html
For a startup, design may mean the difference between simply shipping, and taking the market by storm. But with tight budgets, and aggressive timelines, how to include design and get the best value for the investment?
======
fun2have
This comes from the firm saying that programmers are lunatics. The founder
wrote a book called "the lunatics are running the asylum"!

Lean is the opposite of what they preach. They are very much the big up front
design. That is what pays their bills.

~~~
ThomPete
Cooper wrote a book called "The inmates are running the asylum" Not lunatics.
And he is a former developer himself.

Plus he is as much aiming at designers as he is at developers.

------
Sukotto
The proposed Thompson cycle -- learn > build > measure -- discounts the
difficulty of leaving the _learn_ node and entering the _build_ node when you
first start.

Perhaps it's different for designers, but my experience with people in other
areas is that people get trapped in a learn > learn infinite loop.

So one of the advantages of the Ries cycle -- build > measure > learn -- is
that you gain a critical bit of forward momentum right at the start.

------
ThomPete
I have used pair designing for years and it just works.

But it's very important to understand that it's not enough to divide and
conquer you will have to put together the right kind of personalities.

I don't agree with their 3 day cycles it's still problematic because it keeps
the design from the actual end customers.

You need to get to launch before you start to seriously think about iterating.

------
jonmc12
I don't think this advice is practical for majority of startups. However, this
design methodology is interesting. It seems by introducing regimented cycles
and clearly defined design roles that both designers and non-designers (ie,
engineers) could add more value and consistency to what is typically a highly
qualitative design process.

